# Help buying a good LED 20" Monitor in range 4000-6000



## Jishnu (Sep 1, 2011)

I am planning to buy a new LED Monitor mostly a 20" one.My 10YR old SAMSUNG CRT  just got busted.I want to play games and watch HD Movies.Price Range 4000-6000.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

Dell IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED--Free Shippi
6k


----------



## Jishnu (Sep 1, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Dell IN2030M 50.8cm (20 inch) W HD Monitor with LED--Free Shippi
> 6k



how about LG 2040T?Is DELL the best?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 1, 2011)

Obviouslybuild quality offered by Dell is better than the same offered by LG.


----------



## Jishnu (Sep 6, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> Obviouslybuild quality offered by Dell is better than the same offered by LG.



Thanks you for your support.I bought Dell IN2030M on Saturday.Only drawback-No Full HD. 
Great Monitor,Awesome Looks.My GCard is due to return after RMA.


----------



## jyotish (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey first check on the technology tht you need in the TV, that is important because if you want lot of technologies like 3d, internet then the cost of Tv will go up accordingly. First check on your requirements and then decide on the brand part. I think u should go to any good electronic store ask them for mew models in all top brands, check the audio & videos clarity  and features and then decide


----------

